# Regatta de Amigos



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Okay - so I really want to do this race this coming summer. Can any of you Gulf sailors hook me up on someone's ride as crew?

I'm willing to drive down from Austin occasionally to work the boat in races if that's what it takes to prove that I don't completely suck.

I've got some connections that I'm working on my end, but thought I'd ask here too.


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

I was going to suggest Spinsheet, but there doesn't seem to be a selection for Texas. What's up with that? Texas has a very long coastline, and plenty of sailing.


----------



## Allanbc (Apr 19, 2007)

Smack, have you checked out GBCA Discussion Forum - Index? Right now everything is about the Harvest Moon Regatta but they will start looking for for Regatta de Amigos crew soon. I too would love to crew on a boat for the regatta.


----------



## AE28 (Jun 20, 2008)

smack....
You mean you REALLY DO SAIL?


----------



## jumaggafanny (Jul 20, 2007)

Every other year event, gotta wait a year. 
I did 2010 and it was GREAT!!


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Damn. Thanks for the info jamugga.

How long did it take you guys to cross? And what about the return leg?


----------



## jumaggafanny (Jul 20, 2007)

We raced for 6 days, stayed in port 5 (I think) and 6 days back. Delayed in port (Aw Gee) by passing of hurricane Alex to our North. We left when Alex passed, but... Alex slowed after we departed so we bit off more that we wanted. Looking for the strong counter clockwise winds. 
I did the Chicago Mac 2 weeks later and weather was so calm it was a cake walk. The single best sailing experience I've ever had....so far. 
I think Lakewood YC hosts the "Run to the Border" on alternating years if you're looking to do some distance ocean racing...
You right Harvest Moon Regatta starts Thursday I can't wait!!


----------



## RTB (Mar 5, 2009)

Hey Smack, it depends if you want to go on a fast boat or not. I am crewing on my first Harvest Moon Regatta aboard a Pacific Seacraft 37, so not fast. He want's to do the race to Mexico, and would need some more crew if we went with a spinnaker. Let me know if you are interested. 

The boat is in great shape, and these are basically shakedowns for the boat. The skipper plans to start a circumnavigation late 2011. 

Ralph


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Definitely interested. At this point I'm just looking for open water experience. Being on a fast boat would be great, but that's not as important to me right now.


----------



## RTB (Mar 5, 2009)

I sent you a PM with the skipper's email. You can track us on "Rhapsody" on the HMR site Harvest Moon Regatta - HOME At the bottom, click on Live Race Tracking. We start at 2pm on Thursday, Oct 21.

Ralph


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

There are a number of races crossing the Gulf, some every other years. Regata al Sol and Regata Sol al Sol. Start out of Florida ports.

Don't discount a slow boat. A Westsail won Regatta al Sol in 2002.


----------

